# Best Chocolate Book



## whisked (Oct 8, 2015)

I want a book that explains everything there is chocolate. Everything from tempering, processes (and why those processes), types of chocolate broken down (percentage, origin, etc). Anything to do with working with chocolate. Appreciate any suggestions! It's going on my birthday list /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Yup. 

"Chocolates and confections" , by Peter Grewling. 

Jean Pierre Wybauw has several books about chocolate too, but not as detailed or as thorough as Grewling.

Hope this helps


----------



## whisked (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks so much!  Will check them out


----------



## sylviam (Jan 4, 2012)

I have Peter Grewling's "Chocolates and Confections, also have a couple other chocolate books. Chocolates and Confections is far the best.


----------



## whisked (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks, SylviaM /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------

